# Open for suggestions



## jmr3326 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello everyone...who would like to give me some input on the following:

My wife and I are happily married but during the months of May-August there are 5 parties (birthdays and visiting guests of her family) for my wifes family only and she seems to pay for everything when we host the parties here, her sister (divorced and single parent) with two kids does not pay or help, her mother may bring a cake or small dish of something but then take the leftovers home, no one ever has brought any wine as common etiquette. My wife is very very generous but she has credit card debt and should not be spending extra cash on entertaining her family ......thanks for any input...
Concerned husband


----------



## moonangel (Jan 19, 2011)

I know this is late but thought I'd say something anyway in case it helps someone else.

She really should limit her spending and pay off the cc first.


----------

